# DW 625 Problems. Help!!!!



## 11IRE11 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi all. 
I have a dewalt 625 which isn't going to well :fie::fie:. the router is turning on but the variable speed doesn't seem to work and spins around a bit to easy . the router starts of fast from cold but then it starts to slow down and there's a strong smell of burning coming from inside the aluminium base (which also gets very hot and sparks fly from it ). Its also tripping out my 110 transformer. I took of the piece near the collet which is held on by three screws and behind this there was 2-3 shards of metal (possibly remains from a bearing????) The spindle won't spin freely by hand when knocked off. Is the armature burnt out or is it bearings and would it be complicated to fix providing i can get parts. 

Thanks in advance for any help or advice you can offer


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum, Niall. 

Thank you for joining us.

I hope some one can help...sounds like a new router to me......


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

11IRE11 said:


> Hi all.
> I have a dewalt 625 which isn't going to well :fie::fie:. the router is turning on but the variable speed doesn't seem to work and spins around a bit to easy . the router starts of fast from cold but then it starts to slow down and there's a strong smell of burning coming from inside the aluminium base (which also gets very hot and sparks fly from it ). Its also tripping out my 110 transformer. I took of the piece near the collet which is held on by three screws and behind this there was 2-3 shards of metal (possibly remains from a bearing????) The spindle won't spin freely by hand when knocked off. Is the armature burnt out or is it bearings and would it be complicated to fix providing i can get parts.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help or advice you can offer


Hi Niel - Welcome to the forum
Sorry to hear about you problem. Unfortunately, from the description; burning smell, hot case, tripping transformer, metal fragments, the prognosis isn't to good. One of those things you will need to get it apart and see what it needs. May be best to just send it in to a service center for a post mortum.:wacko:


----------



## charlesb (Jun 15, 2011)

11IRE11 said:


> Hi all.
> I have a dewalt 625 which isn't going to well :fie::fie:. the router is turning on but the variable speed doesn't seem to work and spins around a bit to easy . the router starts of fast from cold but then it starts to slow down and there's a strong smell of burning coming from inside the aluminium base (which also gets very hot and sparks fly from it ). Its also tripping out my 110 transformer. I took of the piece near the collet which is held on by three screws and behind this there was 2-3 shards of metal (possibly remains from a bearing????) The spindle won't spin freely by hand when knocked off. Is the armature burnt out or is it bearings and would it be complicated to fix providing i can get parts.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help or advice you can offer


The main issues with self-disassembly are (1) Don't force the plastic switch in the top out with any degree of pressure because the plastic cylinder which extrudes from the switch and locks into the metal connecting rod down to the main on/off switch is very easily broken internally, and a new switch is quite expensive (2) You will need a small 2 prong gear puller to disconnect the armature, you mustn't use a hammer. See post http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/27772-dewalt-dw625-repair-help-please.html.

The good news is that nearly all parts for that model are available to buy new, but they are expensive to buy individually. So if it more than just bearing failure, which is quite common due to the heat generated at the router bit, it may be cheaper to buy a second hand router just for the parts.


----------



## 11IRE11 (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Everyone,
Got in contact with my local tool supplier, Told him the symptoms and he reckons a new router is on the cards. he quoted me 200€ for a new armature (not sure if this includes fitting) and a new 625 is 350€ so i'm not to sure what to do. I can buy a new armature online for about 70€ but not to sure if that's all that's wrong.


----------



## TWBryan (Aug 4, 2011)

Any way you can buy a reconditioned tool? I've had good luck with them. If you're handy you may want to see if it's a burnt out bearing. Only take it apart if you are certain you can do so without damaging anything.


----------



## charlesb (Jun 15, 2011)

There is an ad on ebay for a "dewalt dw625ek armature repair kit 240 volt, this repair kit is brand new out it will fit all dewalt dw625ek elu mof177e routers....avaliable in 240 volt and 110 volt." for only £49.99 + postage, but bearings are extra.


----------

